# How to tell him to be clean?



## HULA (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, 
I know this sounds crazy, BUT I am going to be honest, because I have no one else to ask, because this is embarrassing for me:

Every time we are about to make love, and he takes off his clothes, there is a distinctive smell that really turns me down coming from the genital area (P). Specifically urinal smell. And all I can think of during the act is that smell. And I lose my interest in the act I am a little bit of clean freak, not too much though, I can be dirty sometimes too, but when it comes to this I am always prepared. 
And it is a problem for me if I want to give him a BJ too. It disgusts me, but I dont want to make him feel any less about it either. 
I have no idea how it works for men, but is it normal to let the hair grow so long too? 
All of my other partners before my husband were circumcised, and I never had any problems with smells. 
And I have kind of hinted I have a little problem with that, and asked him to wash more often, and or get circumcised. And it has been a very difficult topic for him. We are in our late 20's and he doesnt just see it happening.
Recently, I was so excited about the act and got prepared for it all the way. Clean house, clean me, clean bedroom, and as soon as we got to it, there it comes again. And I got so disappointed and upset, and I guess my cup was full by that time, I started crying DURING the act, because I could not go any further. He asked me why, and I said to him that it turns me down when it smells, and it is painful when the hair is long, and that I have asked him before to take care of that, and now I can not go any longer. He calmly thanked me for being honest with him.
ANd now he has been very distant with me for the past couple of days, and doesnt want to talk like usual to me, just everyday stuff. I understand I hurt his feelings, and I felt like I had to tell him. But I dont know what to do now. 
Please if anyone has been in this situation, let me know how YOU handled it.
Thank you


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Asking him to get circumcised is unreal to me. That's not the problem. I have been with men who weren't cut and they didn't have this problem.

Does he shower every day? I dated a man who smelled bad down there and he was cut...but when he showered, he just let the soap run over that area. NEVER scrubbed. You gotta scrub the balls and the genital area. Thankfully, my husband knows this. But that BF was just a turn off, like your husband. The smell was nasty and i finally told him, while in the shower with him, to scrub it because I wanted to go down there later. He did, but not every time beause when he didn't scrub, it would smell awful.

But him being uncut isn't the issue...you're lucky you have an uncut man. Well, at least I like foreskin. Hubs has 1/2 of his--- botched surgery at birth. I love it.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

You had to be honest with him. 

All he's gotta do is trim and jump in the shower before sex and it's all good but now he's gotta do the whole passive aggressive sulking thing.

I also wonder why it smells like piss.. guys just pee, shake it off and that's the end of it.

Unless he drips or puts it away without a good shake. 

Easy enough to get it right.

You did him a favor. He just doesn't get it.

I suggest hold your ground, if he figures it out and cleans up his act then you'll both enjoy newfound great sex. 

Otherwise find a guy who knows how to shake it like a man.


----------



## FormerNiceGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Slap him in the a$$, lead him to the bathroom, draw a bath. Wash and trim him and then make love to him.

He will get over it.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

He does not need to be circumcised, it is not the issue at all.

He needs to shower and clean properly, which IS the issue. There is a proper method to cleaning his foreskin and his balls.

Invite him into the shower and give him a handjob with lots of soap to get it all clean. If he does not get the hint, print him off instructions and put them in the bathroom for him.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Take him into the bath and shave him, followed by a good scrub,

Look of he learns that scrubbing gets him fun time, scrubbing will an hourly event.

Men are simple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

It's completely unreasonable for him to mope about because you told him his junk smells, and that's despite you repeatedly bringing it up before. Don't feel bad about it.

Come on, if you make your girlfriend cry because of that sh!t, it should be a pretty big indication for you to get your act together and at least try to be accommodating. Foreskin does trap a lot more dirt/odour so if it isn't a hygiene issue he should at least consult a doctor about it.


----------



## HULA (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for your advice. I dont mind him being like he is already, I just thought that might have been the problem. But I guess not. Good to know. Thank you again


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

He sounds very immature.

He doesn't pee properly, he doesn't groom properly and when you give him useful, constructive feedback he pouts.

My advice is to stand firm, act like his mommy and don't play into his tantrum because that's exactly what the little guy needs right about now.


----------



## HULA (Apr 12, 2012)

FormerNiceGuy said:


> Slap him in the a$$, lead him to the bathroom, draw a bath. Wash and trim him and then make love to him.
> 
> He will get over it.


Thank you for making me laugh!  Will do, sir


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Shower
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HULA (Apr 12, 2012)

lenzi said:


> You had to be honest with him.
> 
> All he's gotta do is trim and jump in the shower before sex and it's all good but now he's gotta do the whole passive aggressive sulking thing.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what he does after he uses the urinal. and dont wanna know, as long as this problem is taken care of. 
Yes, now I have read everyone;s comments, I dont feel so bad.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Look, it's not like guys get taught this stuff in school. You need to educate us. But we are simple folk: tell us the solution, not the Robles, and reward us, it will all be good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

He probably heard you ask for better hygiene, but he may never have understood why since he is on the giving end. I'm with you- he would essentially be depositing the germs and whatever else *inside your body* for you to deal with. Disgusting! If you explain things like that to him, he might try to change. 

While you are at it... Since you are a clean freak and it sounds like he isn't, you might also suggest that he clean his hands *before* he urinates otherwise the germs he accumulated on his hands end up there too.

I can understand where he would feel insulted given the timing, but it is what it is and he was asked many times prior.  And like others have said, circumcision isn't the solution- cleaning properly is.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He doesn't even need to shave. Just SCRUB THE JUNK! :lol:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Let him know that you would be more than willing and happy to help him "scrub his junk" everytime. Take a shower/bath together or just use some baby wipes before hand ... wipe down both of you and just make it a part of your intimate time together.

Just take charge of it and do it ... let him know that you love being intimate with him and you want it to be the best it can be for the both of you.

Hopefully, he'll get over his snit soon ... but if not, go get the wipes or get the shower going, take him by the hand, disrobe him, wash him up good and knock his socks off. 

Best wishes.


----------



## happyhubst3r (Mar 21, 2012)

He just needs to learn to keep things clean down there and every where else. I am not circumcised and I have never had the wife complain. But I do use some soap there and every where else. Good luck to you and hubby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL tell him: no soap, no grope.

Seriously though, don't worry if a woman a guy likes asks him to do something simple like shower... it should be something he'd be happy to do. If not, well you'd have to decide if he's your man if he's going to be unclean all the time.


----------



## KayV (Jan 28, 2016)

My hubby was circumcised at 25 at my request. He had a smell and taste to him, and i like the look of a circumcised penis much more. We've been happy ever since.


----------

